# Help catching pleco



## Cggamer12 (Jan 11, 2009)

Ok, so I have a pleco that we need to get out of the tank.

Problem is, we can't get to him. Are there any suggestions as to how to "draw" the pleco out to catch him?

Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## justintrask (Jun 29, 2008)

two nets. put one on one side of him, and then take a smaller net, or even your hand, and scare him into the other net.

i dont recommend nets with plecos now that i think about it though. they will easily rip their fins, or get caught in the net.

try using the same approach but with a jar or can rather than a net. or even a bag.


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

I just stuck a pitcher(cylinder with equal sized opening to body) in with a algae wafer in it. When he went in I stuck the end on it.


----------

